

Garry Kasparov arrested during the tiral of Pussy Riot in Russia - S4M
http://chessbase.com/newsdetail.asp?newsid=8416

======
AhtiK
Here's the video of the arrest: <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-
africa-19300149>

~~~
Irishsteve
Is he being arrested for being there or some other reason?

~~~
greenyoda
He's a pro-democracy activist, and democracy doesn't seem to be very popular
with the Putin regime.

Wikipedia says: "After his retirement from chess in 2005, Kasparov turned to
politics and created the United Civil Front, a social movement whose main goal
is to 'work to preserve electoral democracy in Russia.' He has vowed to
'restore democracy' to Russia by toppling the President of Russia Vladimir
Putin, of whom he is an outspoken critic."

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garry_Kasparov#Politics>

~~~
S4M
I think he's pretty courageous (or just stubborn) to stay in Russia after
publicly declaring his opposition to Putin. I hope he will be free soon.

------
mladenkovacevic
Why isn't Madonna or these other outraged people protesting over the 32 miners
killed in South Africa?

I understand 3 years (or is it 2?) is a tough punishment for what is basically
vandalism by western standards (although I'm sure we can find examples or
worse injustices in any of the western judicial systems). The organized and
overblown reaction to all of this is much more about ruining Russia's
reputation as a democratic nation than anything else. I've actually heard the
nightly news-anchor here in Canada report on "International condemnation" of
the sentencing. Are you fucking kidding me? Miners being gunned down for
protesting in South Africa, Omahr Khadr still sitting in Guantanamo for
something he might've been involved when he was 16, all the wikileaks shit
from Iraq Afghanistan... and the Pussy Riot going for a 2 year stint for
vandalism is causing "international condemnation"?! If anything's made me
aware of how alive the cold war is, this is it.

~~~
mladenkovacevic
I don't want to be misunderstood.. I'm in favour of Kasparov and the Pussy
Riot doing what they're doing and fighting for a better government in Russia..
as anyone should be doing for their country! But I am just irritated by the
"better than thou" indignations echoed in media channels of the equally unjust
western world that tends to ignore massive wrongdoings that are too
inconvenient to the larger narrative.

